
Embark’s self-driving truck completes 2,400 mile cross-U.S. trip - paulashbourne
http://www.ttnews.com/articles/embark-self-driving-truck-completes-coast-coast-test-run
======
Shivetya
this is one of those stories that reminds us that the companies making the
most noise in this space are not the only ones which are making progress and
in this case really good progress.

This is the first time I even heard of Embark, does anyone know of a site
tracking all the self driving efforts?

